
Egypt's ridiculous licensing law for online media is being implemented - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/10/22/egypt-media-policy-governance-politics-regulation-licenses/
======
mega_behemoth
Don't think Egypt has any media. However, it does have powerful propaganda
machines. This law must be part of the propaganda machine, so they can revoke
any "media" that doesn't align with Mubarak v2.0 (CC). The people sitting in
the Egyptian parliament (does it exist), must have non-positive IQ. It is
impossible to enforce law. Register the accounts outside Egypt, or move the
hosting oversees, problem solved.

~~~
iafrikan
Yes but they ban websites (stated in the article) via ISPs. They previously
banned HuffPo and New York Times citing fake news.

